

Ask HN: Are losing article flagging abilities permanent? - yareally

Just giving a fair warning to anyone that would want to flag all the repetitive stories of the past couple of days. If you do so more than a few times, you&#x27;re likely to lose your ability to flag stories entirely. I just found that out the hard way myself. Does not matter if you&#x27;re also up-voting unrelated stories at the same time, it will still take away your ability. I don&#x27;t know if it&#x27;s permanent or not, but hopefully it isn&#x27;t.<p>Flag with caution everyone :)
======
jacquesm
Yep. It's funny because there was this explicit request to help flag stuff
from 'noobstories' to get rid of undesirable content and I did my bit of
community service and then some only to see my flagging privileges taken away.

I'm happy with it though, it saves me a lot of time.

~~~
gexla
That's what I thought about my commenting being killed off. Not that I flooded
HN with comments, but a lot of my posts I put too much time into.

I would be happy if HN could somehow block me from being able to see the site
at all. I know about the procrastination feature and other blocking tools, but
while I admit I have a problem, I'm not willing to do anything about it. ;)

------
ScottWhigham
Happened to me as well. It's a fine policy, except when there's a major news
story that has multiple facets. When the news starts coming in fast and thick,
we community members who use the flag feature for reporting duplicate posts
get punished. Hopefully pg will review this at a future date. But, like
jacquesm said, it does save me time haha.

------
jerrya
Hey, it's not so bad, I was there for the great $rtbl meta-mod banning of
2002.
[http://slashdot.org/journal.pl?op=display&uid=442574&id=4236](http://slashdot.org/journal.pl?op=display&uid=442574&id=4236)

~~~
mindcrime
More or less the same here. I made the mistake of upvoting something critical
of the /. editors and lost my mod rights permanently. Not sure if mine was
"The Post" mentioned there or not, but I definitely got $rtbl'd. :-(

------
gexla
I seemed to be banned for a while. All my comments were appearing dead. I quit
logging into HN for a couple of months and then my account went back to
normal. So, it appears that some things may be permanent while other things
may not be.

------
benologist
Yes. I lost mine a long, long time ago.

